# Was ist eigentlich



## Rosi (7. November 2010)

Stremellachs? Ich hab heute so etwas gegessen. Riecht nach Fisch, sieht aus wie Lachs, war geräuchert und noch warm. 

Mir kamen die Warnungen vor dem Formfleisch/Käseimitat in den Sinn. Eigentlich kein Fleisch, sieht nur so aus und schmeckt auch so.

Also weiß wer was Stremellachs ist?


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

Wiki weiss was 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stremellachs


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stremellachs

http://www.lebensmittellexikon.de/s0000820.php

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87227


----------



## Brummel (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

Hallo Rosi,

ich kenne unter diesem Namen eigentlich nur heißgeräucherten Lachs, ist aber möglich daß da findige Geschäftsleute schon wieder mal einträglichere Ideen hatten.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Bigone (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

Hallo Rosi, keine Angst, Stremellachs bedeutet nur, das der Lachs oder die Forelle *heißgeräuchert* wurde. gruß aus Rakow


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

Dönnerschlach - sind die Jungs fix #6

Stremellachs kenn ich als ostpreußisches Rezept für heißgeräucherten Lachs*streifen* = *Stremel *

Bi us heet dat "een Strimel"


----------



## Kotzi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen, ein Verwandter hat mal in einer Fabrik gearbeitet die auch oben genanntes Produkt zubereitet haben. Mir läuft heute noch das Wasser im Mund zusammen....


----------



## Florian1980 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

Ausnahmsweise mal was, das tatsächlich hält, was es verspricht und sich auch noch recht lecker anhört. Hatte neulich im Handelshof was fischiges (wenn man nichts Fängt, muss man halt in Supermarkt  )in der Hand, das aus geformtem Fischeiweiss bestand. Sah aus wie Fisch, hatte ne Maserung und hätte wahrscheinlich gar nicht schlecht geschmeckt. 

Für solche irreführenden Bezeichnungen (wie auch bei dem Kunstkäse) sollte ne eindeutige Kennzeichnungspflicht bestehen. 

Wieso darf der Alsaska Seelachs den Namen Lachs enthalten?


----------



## Janbr (9. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

Weil es Seelachs ist....

Meine Erfahrung aus der Lebensmittelindustrie ist, der Kunde will verarscht werden.

Geraeucherte Dornhaibauchlappen klingen einfach nicht so gut wie Schillerlocken, oder?

Aber bei Fisch muss m.W. in Deutschland die Gattungsbezeichnung angegeben werden und die ist eindeutig.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## porbeagle (10. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

Alaska Seelachs hört sich besser an als Köhler.Der Name ist aus den 1960 für die Fischindsutrie erfunden worden.

So wie Seestör oder Seekalb für Heringshai.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (19. November 2010)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich*

oder lachsforelle, so einen blödsinn kennt die biologie nicht,

@ rosi nicht mehr und nicht weniger als *heiß*geräucherte lachsstreifen.

gruss achim


----------

